
Cashbleed: Blockstream employees siphoned millions worth of Bitcoin - uncletammy
https://cashbleed.com/
======
uncletammy
One shouldn't take information from random websites as fact, this included.

If it did turn out to be true though, it would explain a lot about the company
culture and the antics of their employees.

Only in crypto will you find company executives aggressively trolling large
companies in their industry simply for disagreeing with them.

~~~
jraedisch
I did not see any sources on the page. Also even if it was true, the important
bit is whether the BTC price is set below market rates when signing the
contract, or if it is just below market rate in hindsight.

E.g. I could imagine signing a contract that promises BTC valued at 10k USD
for a certain period, which would allow my employee to buy them now,
relatively cheap, and me to get more BTC than I would expect to be able to
acquire otherwise.

